# Ferrandi,Notter or J&W - WHICH ONE?



## laroux84 (Oct 15, 2010)

OK so i have been doing some research lately. i am a culinary enthusiast. i have been cooking for a while now and i love it. I am 25 years old and i already have my first bachelors degree so for me, this culinary thing is more for me to gain knowledge and skills on french baking and pastry. and then in like 5 years open up a pastry shop.Now i want to start culinary school next year and i have been reading  some of cheftalk's blogs and i am not lazy, i did some research. so in the end it comes down to Notter pastry school,J&W and the ever so talked about Gregoire Ferrandi. i wanna more than anything go to ferrandi simply because the program is five months and a paid externship for 6 months. trouble is its 15,000 euros plus living expenses which is about 20,000 dollars which is almost the same as going to notter or J&W. plus if you check out Ferrandi's application, it says you have to pay that 15,000 in installments of three. so that's 5000 per installment. Notter on the other hand takes 7 months which is not bad and you start working right away. J&W is a really good school, four campuses across the country and good baking and pastry program.

i would really appreciate everyone's advice both from the culinary students perspective and culinary instructor's perspective. Is a certificate just as good as a diploma or a degree? and has anyone actually gone to Ferrandi , Notter or J&W and what were your experiences? I honestly dont want to learn with celebrity chefs in their restaurants, i would just rather get hands on experience with a humble pastry chef.


----------



## eldoc (Oct 23, 2010)

good question. I am 27 and interested in cooking in general.


----------



## gumboots (Oct 8, 2010)

Truthfully if one of your priorities is to "get hands on experience with a humble pastry chef" then I would consider seeking out someone who fits that category and asking if you could work for them for a little while. This could be a very valuable experience for you and help you narrow down a culinary school because you'll know exactly what you're looking for from a program. Although going straight to school will nevertheless also give you the chance to learn from seasoned pastry chefs, you may get more attention (and thus learn a whole lot more) from a personalized internship.


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

laroux84:

I recommend that you consider the Baking & Pastry Arts programs at: *GRCC*, and *Schoolcraft College*. Both programs are taught by *CMPC*s. GRCC's Pastry course is *taught* by CMPC, *Gilles Renusson*. Schoolcraft College's Pastry program is taught by CMPC, *Joseph Decker*.

However, if you can afford it, consider: *Notter School of Pastry Arts*, *French Pastry School*, and *PCI*. CMPC *Bo Friberg* is the Pastry instructor at *PCI*. If finances are an issue, then consider to two aforementioned community colleges. You can also check *ShawGuides* for a community college program near you. Finally, read the *Cooking Schools interview*.

Good luck.


----------

